# Please please help me. Scared of riding my horse (LONG)



## saddletramp (Oct 6, 2012)

Can you work her in a round pen until she is more comfortable in her new surroundings? 
I bought a new gelding a year ago in April. It took a year for him to be himself. He was a little spooked, hard to catch, head shy, let's just say he had some quirks. My wife and I were patient with him and now he's a charm. 
Plan on taking the time or get one that's bomb proof.
Good luck.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I think you are rushing things , all around. The hrose is new to your place, and you are new to her. it's too soon to be riding her out ins strange and possibly dangerous places. I would suggest you take her out for walks on a lead, with your mom, first.

Also, it sounds to me that you might need more direct assistance from your trainer, with this horse. Your fear will only rub off onto the hrose, and then back to you. It's a cycle. you need some personal help , right there , to get past this. I wouldn't sell her too soon, before you see if she can't be settled and you get some boost in your handling skills. 
She is probably a lot bigger than your pony, and that alone can be intimidating.

Don't let the one incident worry you that it all will be that bad.


----------



## LinkIsAGenius (Oct 4, 2012)

My trainer is the one who is pushing me into riding her. She said it's the best way to bond with a new horse but I'm not so sure, like the other day I was riding her in the school and I'm not comfortable cantering her because she throws herself into it and my trainer chased her round the school with a whip because I wouldn't canter her.


----------



## saddletramp (Oct 6, 2012)

How's your relationship with the trainer? Maybe you need a different trainer.


----------



## jackielee (Oct 7, 2012)

hey i dont think its right that ur instrutor is chasing you .. what i would do is do alot of transistions like walk to a halt to walk to trot back to walk etc it keeps her focused on you and calms them down as well it helps me alot wit my horses , but dont rush into anything do wat you feel comfortable doing .. i hope i help you


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

LinkIsAGenius said:


> My trainer is the one who is pushing me into riding her. She said it's the best way to bond with a new horse but I'm not so sure, like the other day I was riding her in the school and I'm not comfortable cantering her because she throws herself into it and my trainer chased her round the school with a whip because I wouldn't canter her.


If your trainer is pushing you do to something you're not comfortable with then push right back. It sounds like some lines are being crossed, and it isn't fair to you. If you don't want to do something, you have EVERY right in the world to say no. My jaw nearly hit my desk when I read that your trainer chased her around with a whip. 

Maybe riding your new pony out with someone else on an experienced horse will help her relax. But I would ride close to home for a little while until she's settled in. My gelding is a big dork when I ride him out by himself, but when his buddies come along he's completely fine.


----------



## NikkasGurl (Apr 11, 2012)

This will take time. She needs to get used to her surroundings before you ride her. I didn't ride my horse till several weeks after i got her. not that she was spooking or anything, but i wanted to give her time to calm down and settle in. After about a week she was fine. But it sounds like your horse needs ground work before you start really riding her. and walks. 
Also i dont like the sound of your trainer. If you dont want to do something, then tell your trainer that. Sure, he is supossed to train you...but you are paying for it, and if you REALLY dont feel comfortable, then i would wait, cause something bad will happen. Just wait till you are comfortable Sounds like your horse is just a little scared...just give her time

Good luck!!!


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

tinyliny hit the nail on the head. While there are horses that deal well with pretty much everything even it it's new, most don't. As was pointed out you need to let the horse get use to you and the new areas that it will be required to function in. Taking it out for a ride in place with new people and nothing familiar is usually more than most horses will take to. If the horse was well use to you and trusted you as a result of a successful history together you could do new place, but this is a scary situation when everything is new. Imagine you met a gentleman from Mongolia one day and the next day he takes you from your home and brings you to his home town in Mogolia. You've barely met him and you're now in a place that is totally unfamiliar to you, but the next day he wants you to go out and do the shopping, pay the bills, pick up his laundry and cook his favorite traditional meal (that you have no idea what it is).

Put the halter and lead on and take it for walks. Reward calm behavior. Depending on the horse and situation it could take weeks or even months before the horse is confident enough with you that things go smoothly, but you should be able to eventually see things improve as you continue to work with the horse. It will become more familiar and comfortable with you and it developes more trust in you and becomes more confident with the area.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

LinkIsAGenius said:


> My trainer is the one who is pushing me into riding her. She said it's the best way to bond with a new horse but I'm not so sure, like the other day I was riding her in the school and I'm not comfortable cantering her because she throws herself into it and my trainer chased her round the school with a whip because I wouldn't canter her.


My first recommendation is to keep in mind that you are paying the trainer, not the other way around...

Second, I would recommend riding somewhere (if possible) other than streets with traffic while you and your new horse get to know each other. I would want to cut the number of potential spooks to a minimum while y'all bond and develop a relationship.

I hope it all works out...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I think their could be another side to this trainer thing. Should she chase you? No. But for me personally, my trainer had to push me into things at first, I like to stay in my comfort zone. If you were in a safe arena, and your trainer knew you could do it, and the horse could do it, but you were refusing to follow instructions? I know many of the instructors I've known would have a very hard time with a student who refused to follow instructions during a lesson. If your instructor is resorting to chasing you you may want to try somewhere else.

You are also really rushing this horse. The fact that this new horse would take an unfamiliar(nervous) rider into a unfamiliar and very scary place, then alow you to ride her into a feild with very uncertain footing, all with out coming unglued is impressive. You need to go some where alse to take some good lessons and up your confidence. While the horse is at your place you can do ground work, take her for walks, go for rides in the pasture.


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

BlueSpark said:


> .......You are also really rushing this horse.......


As you mentioned, this is a really fast timeline for this horse. I think what got my attention was that the trainer was chasing her around on a horse AND that the horse had only been in her possession for two weeks. The combination of those two is just too much in my opinion. I do have to say, though, that the only way I'd have a trainer chase me around is if I asked them to and I've never done that. 

As B B King sang so well: she's "payin' the cost to be the boss" in this case... :wink:


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with everything that was said. Because I had the same problem with confidence. And EVERYTIME I let others push me I had a wreck. NOT good when you're already struggling. 
Then I started doing only what I was comfortable with, what felt right and slowly slowly my confidence came back. 
So, give your horse all the time it takes to settle in her new home, the new routine and her new owner, brush her, take her for walks, ride her in a fenced in area and maybe find yourself a better trainer in the meantime. 
You know, just hanging out with your horse is quality time


----------



## Radiowaves (Jul 27, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I agree with everything that was said. Because I had the same problem with confidence. And EVERYTIME I let others push me I had a wreck. NOT good when you're already struggling.
> Then I started doing only what I was comfortable with, what felt right and slowly slowly my confidence came back.
> So, give your horse all the time it takes to settle in her new home, the new routine and her new owner, brush her, take her for walks, ride her in a fenced in area and maybe find yourself a better trainer in the meantime.
> You know, just hanging out with your horse is quality time


AMEN!!!! All good advice!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lunavi (Jun 5, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Then I started doing only what I was comfortable with, what felt right and slowly slowly my confidence came back.
> So, give your horse all the time it takes to settle in her new home, the new routine and her new owner, brush her, take her for walks, ride her in a fenced in area and maybe find yourself a better trainer in the meantime.
> You know, just hanging out with your horse is quality time


When I got my horse last April, I was green-ish and he was basically unridden for 2 years prior ( not always recommended I'm sure, but I had lots of help and he is an awesome horse ). I didn't even ride him for 3 weeks, just spent every day with him in the paddock, cleaning/grooming/feeding. He was headshy and a little bit of a spook ( not bad, just from being unridden ). Then we started at a walk only....for over 2 months! Then one day we trotted and it was great...for another 3 months.... Then last September we cantered for the first time, by this time we were a well oiled machine .....moral of the story, sometimes it can take time and only go as quickly as you and the horse are comfortable, it may take time, but it can come. Good luck!


----------

